# [risolto]Problemi con PAM

## algebrato

Un saluto a tutti, 

ho un problema credo studipo ... in /etc/passwd ho sostituito la login-shell di un utente con uno script presente nella sua home. 

Esempio se l'utente si chiama pippo, ho modificato il passwd in questo modo:

pippo:x:uid:gid::/home/pippo:/home/pippo/script

speravo che in questo modo, al login di pippo, venisse lanciato il mio script, invece nulla, non riescco a loggarmi, non mi accetta la password ! 

Syslog mi da come errore: 

sshd[9474]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for pippo

qualcuno ha qualche idea ? 

Questa cosa la facevo con debian e funzionava. Qualcuno sa dirmi come fare? 

Grazie mille di tutto.

----------

## ago

Se devi lanciare uno script puoi usare bashrc

----------

## algebrato

 *ago wrote:*   

> Se devi lanciare uno script puoi usare bashrc

 

la questione era più complessa .... io voglio che l'ambiente di lavoro totale di quell'utente sia solo il mio scriptino interattivo. Non voglio che lui esca dallo script! 

Se metto l'esecuzione dello script nel bashrc, quell'utente ha il tempo di premere Ctrl-C e quindi stoppare l'esecuzione del bashrc (prima che arrivi a lanciare lo script) e quindi riesce ad avere una shell. Mentre io non voglio che abbia minimanete una shell di lavoro.

Cmq ho risolto, faccio loggare quell'utente su una porta diversa e ad ssh dico di effettuare l'autenticazione di quell'utente senza usare PAM.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *algebrato wrote:*   

> la questione era più complessa .... io voglio che l'ambiente di lavoro totale di quell'utente sia solo il mio scriptino interattivo. Non voglio che lui esca dallo script!

 

Piuttosto che togliere la comodità delle PAM ti suggerirei, se il tuo problema è impedire all'utente di uscire dal tuo script, potresti usare "trap" della bash e catturare i vari ctrl+z e ctrl+c  :Wink: 

semplice ed efficace

----------

